

SXSW interactive hacker house? - clay

Well, I'm planning on going to SXSW for the music event and my friends are going to rent this completely unfurnished house for the music event. It's about a mile from the convention center. I had been considering going down for the interactive part, although I don't know if you can do much without a badge and have fun like the music part.<p>I got the idea that it might be possible to get the house and gather a group of hackers. We could do some sort of web project in a few days or just have a wild time.<p>Would anybody be interested in this sort of plan?
======
quellhorst
I would totally be interested. My twitter: quellhorst

